# Slimy film on top of bettas water?



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

My blue VT betta has recently gotten a thin layer of slime on the top of his water. He is in a 1.5 gallon tank with silk plants and a small heater. I feed betta flakes once a day. I clean the tank once a week. My other betta who is a tank the same size with the same plants/water/etc doesn't have it. Should I be worried?


----------



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

For a tank that size, you should at least do a 50% water change in the middle of the week. That way the ammonia won't build up too much and your fish friend stays healthy. I'd up it to a 75% or 100% water change ASAP just to be sure it won't get your betta sick. 
If your fish isn't sick, it isn't anything to worry about. Just be mindful of your water changes.


----------



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

Demysta said:


> For a tank that size, you should at least do a 50% water change in the middle of the week. That way the ammonia won't build up too much and your fish friend stays healthy. I'd up it to a 75% or 100% water change ASAP just to be sure it won't get your betta sick.
> If your fish isn't sick, it isn't anything to worry about. Just be mindful of your water changes.


Ok I will fit in a water change in the middle of the week for both of them. Right now I do a 100% change once per week.


----------



## Thomas148 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sorry I accidentally commented on this instead of posting in my own page. I'm new to this website. Sorry :/


----------



## PaulO (Aug 13, 2012)

Protein film = oil like film on the surface. 
you can do a water change or take a small plastic cup and just put one end under the water lightly so the surface water rushes in. Less water gone along with film .


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

PaulO said:


> Protein film = oil like film on the surface.
> you can do a water change or take a small plastic cup and just put one end under the water lightly so the surface water rushes in. Less water gone along with film .


So is the protein film a bad thing?
I saw some air stones that says with protein skimmer....


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Nope, just a film.. no damage, just unsightly.


----------



## BettaPirate (Nov 20, 2012)

My newest Betta blows bubble nest like crazy and the bubble nests get sticky and can leave a film if you don't remove them when you do a water change. I don't know if it is the same thing as the protein build up or not but I never had that happen with Jack Sparrow and he rarely blows bubble nests


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I get that sometimes, I have no idea what it is (something in my tap water maybe?) but it never seems to bother the fish. I just use the cup method PaulO recommended, and get rid of it that way.


----------

